# What to do with apple juice dregs



## celkins (Mar 30, 2004)

Yesterday I juiced 200 lb of apples and put 6 gal of juice into wine and the other 6 gal into frozen juice. As usual, I have 2-3 gal of dregs that were left over after I decanted the clear juice. These are liquid dregs (the "fines")--not the pulp and seeds that the juicer spat out. This is good stuff and I hate to throw it on the compost pile if I could use it somehow. I'm looking for ideas of how to cook with it. I can freeze it now if I can figure out in what quantities I might be able to use it throughout the coming year. Any ideas?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Use as the liquid in muffins and doughnuts....James


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

when we make cider we toss the remains to the horses and goats..


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

How about adding a little water and letting it ferment into apple cider vinegar?


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Helena said:


> when we make cider we toss the remains to the horses and goats..


our chickens get the leftovers from our friend's pressing operations.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

mtviolet said:


> How about adding a little water and letting it ferment into apple cider vinegar?


Yes! I have been doing that all summer long. Apricots, peaches, and now tomatoes are all fermenting in my hallway 

The early stuff from Aug 2nd is about ready to be strained. It smells great, just like vinegar - the expensive bragg kind. It really makes me feel good not to waste it.

Here's the article I used to get started. Put some sugar into the mix as recommended, but did not measure.

http://www.rural-revolution.com/2013/07/making-fruit-scrap-vinegar.html


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

mtviolet said:


> How about adding a little water and letting it ferment into apple cider vinegar?


Add some honey and water and some good mead yeast. YUMMY! :happy:


----------

